# any benifet to high reps?



## mr.nitrofish (Jan 30, 2006)

.


----------



## gpearl383 (Jan 30, 2006)

Depends on what your trying to accomplish.  I like to switch things around every couple of months so my body doesent get used to the same routine.


----------



## ben johnson (Jan 30, 2006)

last months MF mag said to try and do one set at the very end of your routine of 100 reps....use a weight that you can get about 60-70 reps (if more than that u went too light) and whatever number u fall short of 100 u take that long of a break in seconds then u try to get to 100 reps and if u fall short take a rest same as b 4 and so on until u hit 100 reps. i have only done it on chest, back, tri's so far.....all i can say is that it really is hard if done right, can possibly make u cry and gives u a sore as hell pump for about 4 days....it also said do this 2-3 weeks in a row and then give it a rest for a few weeks...


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jan 31, 2006)

.


----------



## MR .T (Jan 31, 2006)

I have tried doing super high reps but I prefer dropsets. Like on a cable machine I just go to failure, drop weight go to failure again I feel that this stresses me more.


----------



## powermad (Feb 6, 2006)

Reps above 30 or so tend to strengthen connective tissue well, preventing muscle/tendon tears and that sort of injuries.  I regularly do 2-3 sets of very high rep pushup variations or dumbell presses in order to prevent my pecs from tearing again.  I've torn both, and I've been doing the ultra high rep sets since beginning rehab for the second tear (which was the real bad one) and never have had a problem since.  

These also keep my shoulders and elbows feeling healthy, before doing them I had a lot of shoulder pain and developed a slight case of tendonitis in both elbows, so it must be working somewhat at strengthening/rehabbing tendons and the like.

I have some sources/references for this and will dig them up when I can, but 40-70 reps with a very light (10-20% of your 1rm) weight does stimulate growth and strength of tendons and connective tissue.


----------



## kell11 (Feb 6, 2006)

Nitro,Im like you.My drill has and always will be lift heavy and rep to failure.[I graduate the weight and lift from heavy to heavier]
with intense concentration on a hard flex for 2-3 seconds at full contraction or extension(whichever) on whatever muscles are being worked.
I'll never change that basic method.
I like powermads thoughts though as well-


----------



## UpNorth (Mar 10, 2006)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Nitro,Im like you.My drill has and always will be lift heavy and rep to failure.[I graduate the weight and lift from heavy to heavier]
> with intense concentration on a hard flex for 2-3 seconds at full contraction or extension(whichever) on whatever muscles are being worked.
> I'll never change that basic method.
> I like powermads thoughts though as well-




I agree.  I can't though...no spotter, no real home gym.  just dumbbells, clothes line chin up bar.


----------



## mandarb11 (Mar 10, 2006)

I have never seen any substantial growth from high reps, I can see a get increase in endurance but to add size, I do not think that would be recommended. It all comes down to your goals. Huge mass or a toned body. High reps to me are more towards toning ones body. My 2 cents! Progressive resistance will not allow ones body to become accustommed to it, it is constantly changing through the weight increase, forcing the body to grow and get stronger. I always stick to heavy weights lower reps now, in the past when i trained in the 8 - 10 rep range my gains slowed dramatically. I am trying out the Max OT workout right now with great success, nice heavy weights, high intensity and you aim for a rep range of 4-6 reps, to positive failure! In the last week alone I have put on over 5 pounds, still maintaining my definition.


----------



## skullsmasher (Nov 5, 2006)

More muscle fiber will be recruited with lower rep ranges but higher rep ranges will help your muscular endurance. Do both.


----------



## thecomeback (Mar 24, 2007)

Arnold said to get big muscles you have to lift heavy weights! I agree. 8-10 rep range to failure is the best method!


----------



## bod1ggity (May 6, 2007)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> ive always done low reps(8-10 reps) (4 sets) with heavey weights. but I was wondering if it would be good to do higher reps with a lower weight.
> 
> what do you think?



The only real benefits of high reps is that they can strengthen tendons and promote muscular endurance. The myth that they "increase definition and so on" is exactly that, a myth. I throw them in at the end of my workouts to force as much blood into my muscles as possible


----------



## iflexit_1 (May 19, 2007)

*high reps/high volume*

well guys, just wanted to add my two cents.  first, i believe everyone's body responds differenty to different stimulus.  what works for one, may not give the same results for another.  that being said, i have found over the years that my body responds the best to high rep/high volume training.  for example, on the leg press, i start with a weight i can get 25 reps with, then progressivley increase the weight each set.  i shoot for 11 sets for a minimum of 200 total reps.  my quads grow on this like crazy!!!


----------



## pokerface (Nov 15, 2007)

i reckon 20 rep squats are pretty awesome for building your legs up.apart from that i'd stick to 8-12 reps for size and strength


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 17, 2007)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> ive always done low reps(8-10 reps) (4 sets) with heavey weights. but I was wondering if it would be good to do higher reps with a lower weight.
> 
> what do you think?




I think you should train in phases so YES,,high reps do have there place in bodybuilding.


----------



## oldtestman (Nov 17, 2007)

Way back when .....I remember some advocates of high reps at the end of a squat routine.  The claim was that the 30 rep set was benificial to bulking.  I don't know how it works or if it works.  I'm just sayin' ...... This would be 1960's technology.  High rep pullovers were also recommended.


----------



## body122506 (May 10, 2008)

I like high reps because it give me endurance, but i dont think it will bulk, maybe makes muscle more lean,  my 2 cents


----------

